# Posting to Edmonton



## johnbastien (27 Jul 2007)

Well it looks like I made a mistake about taking the posting to Edmonton. It is nothing but a nightmare. I came here on IR and already I am stressed out. I should have turned down the promotion. I have to run around and get receipts all the time and do not get enough money to eat with all the extra expenc es and cost of living here and paying for a home and dependents back home. I have to get receipts and bring them back to such an extent that I can not work properly, gas costs more here so does food. The administration burden makes renting furniture impossible, there is NO HELP!! DO NOT COME TO EDMONTON ON IR. There are no shacks and you are worse off. I guess they sent me here to force my retirement. Looks like I will be here less than a week and my release will be in. No quality of life for me. They pay rent for 1500.00 but only 22.95 a day and that includes your separation allowance. Nice to have the CF ruin my life.


----------



## 284_226 (27 Jul 2007)

It's no consolation, but turning down your promotion wouldn't have helped.  It would've been viewed as a posting evasion.

The situation out there must be absolutely horrible.  I know a MSC that just got posted there, and they had nothing but trouble trying to find suitable accommodations that they could afford without having to resort to eating Kraft dinner three times per day.

The absence of any benefit like PLD for those that are being hard hit by wild swings in cost of living expenses isn't helping, either.  It seems the only message coming out from Ottawa regarding the future of PLD is "we're working on it".  Well, while the bean counters analyze the situation to death, I think they seem to forget that life goes on for the members and bills need to be paid.  It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that the situation isn't being worked on fast enough.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Jul 2007)

johnbastien said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I made a mistake about taking the posting to Edmonton. It is nothing but a nightmare. I came here on IR and already I am stressed out. I should have turned down the promotion. I have to run around and get receipts all the time and do not get enough money to eat with all the extra expenc es and cost of living here and paying for a home and dependents back home. I have to get receipts and bring them back to such an extent that I can not work properly, gas costs more here so does food. The administration burden makes renting furniture impossible, there is NO HELP!! DO NOT COME TO EDMONTON ON IR. There are no shacks and you are worse off. I guess they sent me here to force my retirement. Looks like I will be here less than a week and my release will be in. No quality of life for me. They pay rent for 1500.00 but only 22.95 a day and that includes your separation allowance. Nice to have the CF ruin my life.



IR is a huge stressor at the best of times from what I hear from those who come to me and talk. Your comments about being busy getting receipts is a bit of a puzzle, how hard can it be to get receipts?. The guy who just took over my job was on IR in Ottawa and he didn't like the seperation but he said the benefits were adequate to cover the costs of living and the administration was all taken care of by one person and it wasn't a hassle. IR is a choice that many regret, in my experience. I've certainly seen it ruin a lot of good marriages. As you haven't filled in your profile it's hard to know what your situation is. I take it moving your family there is out of the question? I do know that the price of housing there is absolutely ridiculous. Have you tried talking to a Padre or a Social Worker?


----------



## PO2FinClk (27 Jul 2007)

If the issues are such that you believe you are not receiving sufficient funds to offset costs, submitted to additional stresses due to the requirement to run around to the point you are contemplating release... has your CoC been engaged in this matter???

They are the ones who can ensure you get sufficient time to complete your administration, send observations upward to ensure proper compensation of expenses occur etc etc The old addage of ensuring your CoC is aware of the situation fully applies if you expect to get better for yourself or anyone else in a similar pickle. Can't fix, or pressure to fix, something you are not aware of or do not have the details of.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2007)

johnbastien said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I made a mistake about taking the posting to Edmonton. It is nothing but a nightmare. I came here on IR and already I am stressed out. I should have turned down the promotion. I have to run around and get receipts all the time and do not get enough money to eat with all the extra expenc es and cost of living here and paying for a home and dependents back home. I have to get receipts and bring them back to such an extent that I can not work properly, gas costs more here so does food. The administration burden makes renting furniture impossible, there is NO HELP!! DO NOT COME TO EDMONTON ON IR. There are no shacks and you are worse off. I guess they sent me here to force my retirement. Looks like I will be here less than a week and my release will be in. No quality of life for me. They pay rent for 1500.00 but only 22.95 a day and that includes your separation allowance. Nice to have the CF ruin my life.



I too am on IR. I need to hand in the receipt for my rent/utilities. That's it. If my rent is under the ceiling limit, then I can also hand in my hydro bills etc to claim. Once per month. My bills come to my apartment anyway, so I don't have to run around anywhere to get them, they clearly show the payment being made the month previous on them. And, when I pay my rent, the landlord slips the receipt either under my door or into my mailbox. Then, once per month I am required to take this to the OR who process' my claim. Exactly what receipts are you having to run around and get? 

As for your food, that's what the $22.95 a day is for, and you don't need receipts for that. It's a given. 

No the CF does not cover your fuel costs. You know why?? Because you'd also be paying for fuel costs to travel back & forth to work etc at your permanent residence, so this is certainly NOT an expense related to IR or caused by IR. We ALL have those costs, no matter where we are posted to.

BTW, I only get $1050.00 per month here to cover rental costs for apartment & furniture etc because there isn't any quarters or PMQs where I'm at either; oh and if there was shacks for you ... your daily rate would be lower ($12.98) than the $22.95 you're currently getting as well.

You're getting 1500.00 bucks in Edmonton, so you're already getting more money because of the higher cost of living than those on IR somewhere else. Plus, you're in a province where your income is no longer subject to provincial taxes. Mine is. 

Sorry, I've got a very hard time feeling any sympathy. The seperation is hard. But it takes about 10 minutes of my time, once per month, to pick up my bill statements and my rent receipt off my kitchen counter. Then I spend about 15 minutes in the OR and am good to go. If this is taking up most of your time, and detracting from your work ... I suggest that you need to get yourself organized ...


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jul 2007)

I just finished spending 10 months on IR and never had an issue with getting my money on time and there was no hassle for receipts.  The option of being advanced for you upcoming month is also available. I have absolutely no sympathy for you if you can't make it on the money they are giving you on top of your normal salary and perhaps you need some financial counselling.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> I just finished spending 10 months on IR and never had an issue with getting my money on time and there was no hassle for receipts.  The option of being advanced for you upcoming month is also an option. I have absolutely no sympathy for you if you can't make it on the money they are giving you on top off your normal salary and perhaps you need some financial counselling.



Total agreement with this statement from me.


----------



## camochick (27 Jul 2007)

I moved out here, by myself, got a crappy little apartment, had no furniture not even a pot or a pan and i made it, and I certainly didn't have 1500 dollars a month for rent and 22.95 a day for food. I see for rent signs all over clareview  (east edmonton, not far from the base)and I can guarantee you those apartments wont be over 1500 bucks a month (and all of them will probably include heat and hot water, maybe even power). You can also find alot of good used furniture at auctions for dirt cheap, or you can go to ikea and get a room of furniture for less than 500 bucks. 22.95 a day , thats like 160 bucks a week, if you can't eat on 160 bucks a week then something is wrong. Get a safeway card, or a save on card, shop at superstore, they all have pretty good deals when you're trying to save money. Get Petro points, it saves us when we fill up (and gas is not that expensive here compared to the east)
 There are ways , other than whining, to survive in this city.


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jul 2007)

Excellent Camo,
you forgot to add furniture can be also found dirt cheap at garage sales and thrift stores. I furnished a two bedroom house here in Cowtown for under 300.00.(student survival plan) The only new item was a box spring and mattress bought from an outlet store for 99.00 and they delivered. Adding also buy in bulk and then freezer bag portions and check out the local farmers market. Yes, I know one of the hardest adjustments is learning to cook for one but it can be done. As for the money you are currently getting I know a bunch of veterans here that would love to have that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2007)

My daughter is in an 11th floor bachelor apt, just off Jasper & 110 St. All utilities paid, indoor pool, underground parking for $905.00/ mth. Check out the Boardwalk properties.


----------



## Scot57 (27 Jul 2007)

I've been on IR as well. 
I would sympathize greatly with a young married soldier with children newly posted into Edmonton -  struggling to make ends meet due to what ever reasons. I have no sympathy for a person posted in *( on IR )*with well over 20 yrs and above the rank of Sgt. 
P.S. You'd be amazed what you can find at yard/ garage sales on the weekend. Ask my wife.


----------



## observor 69 (27 Jul 2007)

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/f-housing-apartments-for-rent-W0QQSortZ4QQCatIdZ37QQPageZ6

Interesting!


----------



## Docherty (27 Jul 2007)

I am getting posted to Edmonton later this month and I can say that it has been difficult finding an apartment in town.  There are many listings for rentals, but when you call, you will often find that there is a waiting list for the properties.  I found a place with Boardwalk Properties since I won't be able to get a PMQ until next summer... number 47 on the waiting list, any how Boardwalk Properties usually include utilities and the rent isn't more expensive that $1500


----------



## johnbastien (28 Jul 2007)

The 22.95 a day is for all expenses. Separation allowance is included in that some how. The 1500 for rent is the upper limit. They only pay for what you pay for no more.  In quarters they get free rations plus their separation allowance.  A ration card is around 600.00. Also if you consider that Separation allowance is around 11 something dollars they factor in, it works out to 9.00 dollars for food.  I meet universality of service and have a medical condition that will not let me eat high call cheap food. So I am screwed. Also have to spend more here as the costs of everything else is stupid. Out of that 22.95 a day I have to pay for a phone, extra insurance costs, higher food costs, high transportation and gas costs. My mess bill is higher. I also have a 1200.00 housing cost at home and a car loan. Higher repair costs etc.  The IR rate is set nationally and does not take into consideration inflated costs in other regions. Oh by the way my spouse is unemployable and we are a single income family. So who ever told me to get financial counselling should watch themselves. We also managed to raise a disabled child, put her through school, get her her own place and last year bury her. I have one left in school to support. So moving my spouse away from her supports is a non issue. Do not make statements before you have all the facts.


----------



## Northern Ranger (28 Jul 2007)

LOL your gonna get a few replies on that last post.  First fill out your profile lets pers know a bit who they are dealing with.  Second, add more detail in your first post and you might get different responces.  Third, getting out isn't all that bad, I just did it and there is life after the military, but I got out on my terms with no regrets nor any hard feelings.  Its seems that regardless of what one might offer you for options, you won't see it as you allready feel like you have been shafted.  

Sorry about your daughter and all but I think that it had little place in this post execpt and attempt to make other feel bad. You might want to go and talk to someone about all that is bothering you, trying to put all this in a post on the internet isn't the way to go.


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Jul 2007)

johnbastien said:
			
		

> The 22.95 a day is for all expenses. Separation allowance is included in that some how. The 1500 for rent is the upper limit. They only pay for what you pay for no more.  In quarters they get free rations plus their separation allowance.  A ration card is around 600.00. Also if you consider that Separation allowance is around 11 something dollars they factor in, it works out to 9.00 dollars for food.  I meet universality of service and have a medical condition that will not let me eat high call cheap food. So I am screwed. Also have to spend more here as the costs of everything else is stupid. Out of that 22.95 a day I have to pay for a phone, extra insurance costs, higher food costs, high transportation and gas costs. My mess bill is higher. I also have a 1200.00 housing cost at home and a car loan. Higher repair costs etc.  The IR rate is set nationally and does not take into consideration inflated costs in other regions. Oh by the way my spouse is unemployable and we are a single income family. So who ever told me to get financial counselling should watch themselves. We also managed to raise a disabled child, put her through school, get her her own place and last year bury her. I have one left in school to support. So moving my spouse away from her supports is a non issue. Do not make statements before you have all the facts.



I consider that I eat healthy food.  So does my wife.  Both of us combined eat for 500$ a month in Winnipeg.  If you get 9$ a day for food works out to be 252$ a month for food.  You can eat healthy for a month on that.  A phone line + internet costs me 80$ here in Moose Jaw.  I'm on IR here. 11$ a day for 28 days a month works out to be 308$ a month on misc expenses.  That's way more than the 80$ phone+internet bill.  Insurance doesn't cost me more.  I'm with La Personnelle and they have a provision for stuff like that.  it would leave you with 208$ a month for gas/other expenses if I take 100$ a month for phone+internet.  You shouldn't be making less money than you did where you were before.  Mess bill is higher?  By how much, 15$ maybe?  It's not such a big deal if you take the IR pay into consideration.  

Also, don't forget that you would be paying for food if you were with your wife.  They give you money to feed you.  It should cost you less for food at home.  If anything else, you should be making money.

I sugest you budget your money using a software made for that (Quicken is awesome) or simply make an Excel Spreadsheet.  It sounds like poor budgeting to me...

Max


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

johnbastien said:
			
		

> The 22.95 a day is for all expenses. Separation allowance is included in that some how. The 1500 for rent is the upper limit. They only pay for what you pay for no more.  In quarters they get free rations plus their separation allowance.  A ration card is around 600.00. Also if you consider that Separation allowance is around 11 something dollars they factor in, it works out to 9.00 dollars for food.  I meet universality of service and have a medical condition that will not let me eat high call cheap food. So I am screwed. Also have to spend more here as the costs of everything else is stupid. Out of that 22.95 a day I have to pay for a phone, extra insurance costs, higher food costs, high transportation and gas costs. My mess bill is higher. I also have a 1200.00 housing cost at home and a car loan. Higher repair costs etc.  The IR rate is set nationally and does not take into consideration inflated costs in other regions. Oh by the way my spouse is unemployable and we are a single income family. So who ever told me to get financial counselling should watch themselves. We also managed to raise a disabled child, put her through school, get her her own place and last year bury her. I have one left in school to support. So moving my spouse away from her supports is a non issue. Do not make statements before you have all the facts.



Johnbastein,

Yes indeed, 1500 is your upper ceiling in Edmonton for rent/utilities etc. IR rates are determined at the National Level but they most certainly DO consider the economies of the area you are posted to. That's exactly why your ceiling for rental is 1500/month and mine is 1050.00 per month. And, yes they'll only pay you what your rent receipt (I'll add insurance/phone/utilities/furniture rental etc here too as you can _so_ certainly claim them if your rent is less than 1500) costs are up to the ceiling of 1500.00. Give me one good and valid reason why the the taxpayer should pay you more than what your receipts (ie & bills) total? If you're only paying 1400, then you only get 1400. Too bad. And, enough with the misleading posts.

People who are on IR and living in quarters are paid the IR Noncommercial lodging low-rate of SE: ie 11.98/day. That's it. They DO NOT collect any more monies, not a single cent, other than that as a result of their IR posting.

You and I collect the IR Commercial lodging high-rate of SE: 22.95/day. We also do not collect any more monies, not a single cent, as a result of our IR status.

The difference in monies between a guy living in the shacks and you and I is: $*10.97/day*. So let's just say that's what you are getting every day to put towards your grocery bill, no receipts required.

So with that, we'll assume that common 11.98/day we all get represents the costs of separation and incidentals. Guys that live in the shacks have those too you know. If they get a phone installed in their room, or cable, or internet so that they can contact their families ... it's coming out of that $11.98 per day. They still need to do laundry (and a great many of quarters now utilize coin-operated machines). They don't get to hand in any of those bills for reimbursement like you and I do though. How fair is that? They still need to travel to work everyday. But hey the cost of that transportation to and from work is NOT, once again, an expense chargeable to the taxpayers of this country...*you had to pay that at home too*!! 

So gas costs more in Edmonton?? 

Funny that. This link shows it at a low to high range of 99.9 to 109.9 today. Quit complaining. It's compatible with my location. The cheapest I can get it today here is 103.9. How about Nova Scotia (careful, it's 115.9 there!!) or New Brunswick?? 

You also get the added benefit of having some privacy, and perhaps even a private bathroom with toilet and bathtub in your apartment. Even, by golly, an apartment that your wife can stay in with you if she makes it out for a visit. An actual living room to relax in instead of a common room. The guys in the shacks don't get that benefit. 

Sorry to hear about your daughter. You have my sympathy and condolances on that issue; but it is unrelated to the financial benefits you receive or compensation that you are entitled to while on IR. All the rest rest of us, the guys in the shacks too, are all paying those same expenses for our families back at home in those same principal residences that you are. I too have a car loan. That's a moot point and an irrelevant argument.


----------



## camochick (28 Jul 2007)

You can live in my building have a phone and cable for less than 1500 a month (the apartment includes heat, water, and electricity) and it is an upscale condo style apartment (you don't even have to buy a microwave cause the apartment comes with one, plus a washer and dryer , dishwasher and fridge and stove, all new too). If you pm me I can give you the name of the company that owns it, we always have people moving in and out and you get a discount for being military.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2007)

johnbastien said:
			
		

> The 22.95 a day is for all expenses. Separation allowance is included in that some how. The 1500 for rent is the upper limit. They only pay for what you pay for no more.  In quarters they get free rations plus their separation allowance.  A ration card is around 600.00. Also if you consider that Separation allowance is around 11 something dollars they factor in, it works out to 9.00 dollars for food.  I meet universality of service and have a medical condition that will not let me eat high call cheap food. So I am screwed. Also have to spend more here as the costs of everything else is stupid. Out of that 22.95 a day I have to pay for a phone, extra insurance costs, higher food costs, high transportation and gas costs. My mess bill is higher. I also have a 1200.00 housing cost at home and a car loan. Higher repair costs etc.  The IR rate is set nationally and does not take into consideration inflated costs in other regions. Oh by the way my spouse is unemployable and we are a single income family. So who ever told me to get financial counselling should watch themselves. We also managed to raise a disabled child, put her through school, get her her own place and last year bury her. I have one left in school to support. So moving my spouse away from her supports is a non issue. Do not make statements before you have all the facts.



Sorry to hear about your daughter, i have 2 girls myself and i cant even beging to imagine how you feel about that.



The rest of your post :

 :crybaby:    :crybaby:

Enjoy civilian life


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Jul 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You also get the added benefit of having some privacy, and perhaps even a private bathroom with toilet and bathtub in your apartment. Even, by golly, an apartment that your wife can stay in with you if she makes it out for a visit. An actual living room to relax in instead of a common room. The guys in the shacks don't get that benefit.



I get all that and I am in the shacks  ;D

Jokes aside, I will say it again, budget your expenses.  You should be making some money by being IR (you don't pay for food at home and you're given an allowance to feed you)  Plus you are given a seperation expense of 365$ a month roughly.  It this isn't enough for your everyday expenses, you have some more serious problems. 

Max


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I get all that and I am in the shacks  ;D
> 
> Jokes aside, I will say it again, budget your expenses.  You should be making some money by being IR (you don't pay for food at home and you're given an allowance to feed you)  Plus you are given a seperation expense of 365$ a month roughly.  It this isn't enough for your everyday expenses, you have some more serious problems.
> 
> Max



Some do, some don't. It depends upon the shacks. Just like whether or not you have to fork out the dough to do your laundry or not.

I'm very innocently trying not to attribute it to the fact that plane drivers are _special_ types, as I know that's not the reason!!  >


----------



## observor 69 (28 Jul 2007)

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/f-housing-apartments-for-rent-W0QQisSearchFormZtrueQQCatIdZ37QQKeywordZEDMONTONQ20Q2cQ20ALBERTA


OK what is wrong with these apartments?


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/f-housing-apartments-for-rent-W0QQisSearchFormZtrueQQCatIdZ37QQKeywordZEDMONTONQ20Q2cQ20ALBERTA
> 
> OK what is wrong with these apartments?



Nothing. 

I fear the problem that we have here, is someone's expectations that he should be totally covered by the taxpayers (even for expenses he would still be incurring at home if not on an IR status), who should not have to "collect" receipts (like I said -no 'collection' necessary when bills get mailed to you), who is simply making excuses to put the blame for his personal situation at the feet of the CF. 

He is reimbursed up to 1500/month for his rent, utilities, phone, insurance, furniture rental etc (which links have shown is very possible to do in Edmonton). And, he is paid (without providing receipts) the Commercial lodging high-rate SE of up to $665.55 per month (that's for a 31 day month less 2 X days SE abatement to account for annual leave taken over year-long period).

That's 2165.55 a month extra ... Plus ... he still collects all his regular salary.
There should NOT be a problem. If there is, it is not one caused by the CF.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Jul 2007)

All good points in the above stuff in response to johnbastien.....I would also add that you have made a personal decision to go IR and the Government/CF is actually being quite generous in the benefits they are giving you to do this. As I said originally IR is not a great way to live when you have a family and a wife/husband who lives a long way away. It involves loneliness, isolation and stress on relationships...it looks to me like you are regretting a decision that you made. As others have pointed out, it's time to stop blaming the system and start figuring out how to make the most of your situation or go find another job. And by the way you can hardly blame other people for making wrong assumptions when you haven't given us anything to go on in your profile or your original post


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jul 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> *....time to stop blaming the system and start figuring out how to make the most of your situation or go find another job. And by the way you can hardly blame other people for making wrong assumptions when you haven't given us anything to go on in your profile or your original post*



 :rofl:  Even the Padre's got no sympathy. It doesn't get much clearer


----------



## Strike (30 Jul 2007)

Ref the groceries and the issue with high cal food, I started eating healthier around Christmas and stopped shopping in the middle of the store.  My weekly bill went from $100-125 to $65-75.  Stop getting the snacks and fillers and buy the stuff that's on the walls of the store -- fresh fruit, meats breads.  Go for frozen bagged veg.  You'll save a bundle!  Go to the mess on Fridays.  There's one less meal to pay for.  There are ways to save money if you take the time to do the research.


----------



## Teflon (30 Jul 2007)

> Nice to have the CF ruin my life.



Ruining your life being one of the highest priorities of the CF for many years now I am glad to see that as an organization we are gaining some ground.


----------

